# /var/hack wiped



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Hasn't happened to me for years so got too smug to back-up, but it has failed on me this morning. I have re-installed tivoweb, endpad & sortnp using mikerr's great new auto instal (thanks mike) & tserver for tytools10r4. All sorted. A couple of questions;

1) I had mode0 sorted & working fine. Does the var/hack wipe mean I need to do it all again?

2) I am trying to remember all the hacks I had installed. Can anyone give me the link thats knocking around that shows all the popular hacks in one place.

Thanks all,

Martin

EDIT: Found the the answer to question 2 & I looked in the resource editor & the bitrates still seem unchanged but I would love confirmation


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Mode0 will remain ok, but you will have lost iisetw which adjusts the rgb levels

It's in this thread
http://tivobeta.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286938

It's also in the tivobin package for my install script,
So you'll have it back already if you installed that.

Mode0 has 3 components:

1. Setting the mode to zero and setting the bitrate resources
-but this leaves the picture offset, and a green bar visible, hence:

2. lj's fgpa file to correct that offset ( but that's not on /var)

3. /var/hack/bin/iisetw to change the rgb values ( it's overbright otherwise) this is run in the startup file


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Similar problem here in that found one of my Tivo shut down this morning and when started I noticed that var/hack had gone.

Can I copy the var/hack from the other Tivo they are effectively identical machines in disk size, source and had the same hacks previously installed


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, you can copy /var/hack from ANY (UK) TiVo to any other and all will work fine,
even if they're different disk sizes, cachecard vs turbonet etc

Your startup file (/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author) and /.profile are the only things not copied when you do that.

Although it may be just as easy to use my install script if you want to start from scratch


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

copied all across and now working. I couldn't access Tivoweb at first then realised the copied Tivoweb config file had to be altered


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi All,

Having some problems with FTP. Filezilla transferred over a couple of files when I first had the problem. Now it will only connect intermittently & when it doesn't I need to reboot (I've been using the telnet command instead of a power down). Once rebooted it will connect but then I can't transfer any files??? Once I try to transfer the files it just times out.

Anyone got any ideas?

Martin


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Just the usual ones, setting to binary mode. Passive mode may also help but I can't remember why.
Assuming you're on windows the you could try the command line ftp. It's all I've ever used to swap files with Tivo (cos I'm too lazy/cheap to get an FTP client for this single task).


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

AMc said:


> Just the usual ones, setting to binary mode. Passive mode may also help but I can't remember why.
> Assuming you're on windows the you could try the command line ftp. It's all I've ever used to swap files with Tivo (cos I'm too lazy/cheap to get an FTP client for this single task).


Could you give me a rundown on the protocols as I have never done it via the command line & maybe an example please?

Martin


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't comment on Filezilla as I don't have it nor have I used it in years.

To FTP from Windows XP command line...

```
Start>Run>cmd
```
A 'DOS' box should appear.
Move to the directory with your files in it

```
cd c:\foldernames\foldernames
```
Open a connection to your Tivo where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your Tivo's IP address

```
ftp xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```
to set binary mode

```
binary
```
 to move a file from the computer to Tivo

```
put [I]filename[/I]
```
to move a file from Tivo to the computer

```
get [I]filename[/I]
```
to move multiple files from the computer to Tivo

```
mput [I]filename with wildcards[/I]
```
to move multiple files from Tivo to the computer

```
mget [I]filename with wildcards[/I]
```
Toggles the prompt for multiple file operations - be careful if you mput you could move more than you want

```
prompt
```
 gets you a limited list of commands the program understands

```
help
```
To quit

```
bye
```
I you can use a DOS prompt or type a linux command on Tivo telnet it shouldn't be too tough. Good luck!


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, thats perfect!!! Exactly what I was after (andmore)

I'll try it when I get home tonight.

Martin


----------

